# DREAM COME TRUE TODAY! Help with a name ...



## N2TORTS (May 31, 2010)

Well you guys ... What a special day it has been. One of many dreams came through today and LQQK at what I got !!!.... YIPPIE!!!!!
My first RADIATED
This little guy/gal ... is 1.5 years old. 
I'am on cloud nine and cant even begin to think of a name ... how about some help over the next couple of days . His Perm home ( inside the house) , will be non the less ... exceptional with pics to follow later this week.
Come on now ... Lets hear some cr8tive names ...
















JD~


----------



## DeanS (May 31, 2010)

Cute little guy...congrats! Since you're N2TORTS, why not name him RadTort1! Get it?


----------



## ChiKat (May 31, 2010)

Wow he is stunning! What a gorgeous little tort.
As far as names, you seem pretty creative- I'm sure you'll think of the perfect name!

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## fhintz (May 31, 2010)

Well, you're on cloud nine . so call him "Cloud"

Grats on the new addition!

Frank


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2010)

That's fantastic. I'm very jealous.

Now, get him off the sofa, before he craps! Those stains NEVER come out.

I want hear hear all about his behavior, how he settles in, what he eats, etc...

Congratulations, I'm very happy for you.


----------



## maevamichelle (May 31, 2010)

wow he's adorable!


----------



## mightyclyde (May 31, 2010)

Isn't he beautiful? I am envious! Tell us what you end up naming him...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2010)

I looked up translators for the Malagasy language and put in "turtle". These are what came back:

turtle 
fano	
the sea turtle [Richardson 1885, Hallanger 1973]
fany	
a river turtle. Same as fano, which see. [Richardson 1885]
rere	
a fresh-water turtle [Hallanger 1973]
sokatra	
a turtle or tortoise [Hallanger 1973]

I kind of like Sokatra. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## terryo (May 31, 2010)

I am so jealous of that baby. Wow..what a beauty. I'm sure she (he) will have a most creative home and can't wait to see it.


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful, Congratulations! If you ever need to rehome him I am available! Haha


----------



## N2TORTS (May 31, 2010)

Tom said:


> That's fantastic. I'm very jealous.
> 
> Now, get him off the sofa, before he craps! Those stains NEVER come out.
> 
> ...



Ha ha ,, Tom ... WHo cares about the couch.... I'll get another one! 
Ive been waiting about 20 years for this little guy! It will be a 5 Star* Tort for sure, his/her markings are so striking at such a young age . Also this is an actual rego' Radiated Baby ,,,with more info to come


Everyone " thanks for all the Kuddo's on the New addition. Iam truley excited 
JD~

Yvonne' I like your thinking .. Ive been doing research all day too! ...



terryo said:


> I am so jealous of that baby. Wow..what a beauty. I'm sure she (he) will have a most creative home and can't wait to see it.



YOu know it .. Terry ! 
WEST MEETS EAST


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 31, 2010)

I like Yvonne's name, Sokatra. Elegant sounding...............


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 1, 2010)

Rover.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Rover.



Or, in that same vein, Spot!


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 1, 2010)

What a face!! You have a very beautiful tortoise  Congrats!


----------



## Isa (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Your baby is a cutie, I love his shell, beautiful!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 1, 2010)

Names, names, we need names!?


----------



## Angi (Jun 1, 2010)

What is a radiated tortoise. Is it a breed or do they give it radiation or something. I don't think you guy would be excited if the later were the case, but I am confused. It sure is pretty! 

Why don't you look up the words pretty or beautiful in Malagasy ( is that where they come from?) and see if that gives you an idea. Good Luck!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 1, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> I like Yvonne's name, Sokatra. Elegant sounding...............


 Yup Jilly....I think Miss Yvonne is on to somthing! ...SOKATRA .... does sound a wee bit Exotic......

JD~


----------



## dreadyA (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice, JD!. Congrats! its a beauty


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 1, 2010)

Well with a beauty like that Jeff, an elegant name is fitting. What have you come up with?


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 2, 2010)

How adorable! I would call him Pat (because of his beautiful pattern!) or Patrick


----------

